# Question about 676 invitation letter



## GoldCoastBoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi

My Girlfriend in China is applying for a 676 Tourist visa and I will be her sponsor.
I want her to stay for 3 months but all the sample invitation letters I have seen on the net are only for 3 to 4 week stays.
My question is:
Do I put 3-4 weeks in the letter but the visa is for 3 months and she can legally stay that long or do I request the full 3 months.

Your advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Romey (Feb 10, 2012)

I think department look at financial situation of sponsor and applicant and genuine reason to visit Australia. if they correctly submitted then she might get 3 month or longer.


----------

